# please help to ID this plant



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

We started in my area a new Community Garden. The ground is hard and need mulching a lot. Recently I was thinking into the possibility of "green mulching" and I planted this ground covering plant back in 2000, does a great Job is always green even under the snow. And I don't know it's name  shame on me. I want to use it as a living mulch in the C.G. please I.D. and feedback please.







p


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I believe it is called Hen's & Chicks. 
The grow well in the cracks of stone walls too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mmmm. Not hen and chicks, which doesn’t have stems.

Purslane

https://practicalprimate.com/purslane/


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

roadless said:


> I believe it is called Hen's & Chicks.
> The grow well in the cracks of stone walls too.


I know Hen and ckickens and this is not. Thanks anyway, it is a succulent tho.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks a lot like my dragons blood sedum. definitely stonecrop. I do have it in the rock garden. i don't think I ever knew the proper name for that one. so many different ones to remember. great for this weather we are having. ~Georgia


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> looks a lot like my dragons blood sedum. definitely stonecrop. I do have it in the rock garden. i don't think I ever knew the proper name for that one. so many different ones to remember. great for this weather we are having. ~Georgia


This plant is very strong and it has some ting in mind it wants to conquer the earth.  THANKS FOR YOUR ANSWER I LOVE THE NAME YOU GAVE ME. DRAGON BLOOD SEDUM. LOVE IT


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Definately Sedum.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

People love sedum you could sell it


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

costs quite a bit for a tiny piece at the garden centre. I have tons of it. all different kinds. I just pot it up and put by the gate for people to take. autumn joy sedum is lovely for the autumn.even the seedheads look interesting in winter. I started with a couple plants. now I have many between the country and this place. they are easily divided and transplanted. ~Georgia


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> costs quite a bit for a tiny piece at the garden centre. I have tons of it. all different kinds. I just pot it up and put by the gate for people to take. autumn joy sedum is lovely for the autumn.even the seedheads look interesting in winter. I started with a couple plants. now I have many between the country and this place. they are easily divided and transplanted. ~Georgia


Love the plant. It is sedum for sure. Thanks


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> costs quite a bit for a tiny piece at the garden centre. I have tons of it. all different kinds. I just pot it up and put by the gate for people to take. autumn joy sedum is lovely for the autumn.even the seedheads look interesting in winter. I started with a couple plants. now I have many between the country and this place. they are easily divided and transplanted. ~Georgia


That's very Christian of you I am going to do the same. Tx


newfieannie said:


> costs quite a bit for a tiny piece at the garden centre. I have tons of it. all different kinds. I just pot it up and put by the gate for people to take. autumn joy sedum is lovely for the autumn.even the seedheads look interesting in winter. I started with a couple plants. now I have many between the country and this place. they are easily divided and transplanted. ~Georgia


----------

